# Looks like its transmission replacement time



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My AT problems really started when they went electrical/electronic, no more control valve that was controlled by the gear shift lever, mechanical governor was replaced with a Vss speed sensor and an 89 cent microcontroller. Use to be a separate module with a PROM, now part of the ECU with code stored in flashram. 

Cruze uses eight solenoid valves that get from the ECU to the AT with mechanical switches whose contacts can get dirty via an electrical connector that is exposed to road salt. Also has pressure and temperature sensors, and a brake switch that must be closed with your foot off the brake, more dirty contacts. About the only thing the gear shift does manually is lock a pawl in a gear when in parked.

Same microcontroller that does the controlling diagnoses itself, can be flashram problems. How can it diagnose itself? Ha, had kids with AT problems, shop says you need a new AT, can you still drive it? Yeah, bring it home, spend about a day cleaning switch contacts and connector terminals, both male and female sides, they they are good to go again.

Use to use a pressure gauge on RWD vehicles to determine mechanical problems, but couldn't do this anymore with FWD, ports are blocked by the engine.

Still covered by the PT warranty?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours just hates WOT downshifting.

The more precarious the situation, the more it does not want to downshift in a timely fashion (i.e. If you are in the oncoming lane, in order to pass a vehicle, with your foot to the floor, with oncoming traffic a reasonable distance away if you gun it around someone...less reasonable if the ******* thing doesn't downshift).


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

What kind of fluid did you use? 

After looking around for other cars that use the transmission, I looked like most of the replaceable stuff was easy to get to from the outside and just changing the fluid would solve the problem a lot of times. There was some arguments on a Saab site about sheathed or not to use synthetic ATF, but I figured there are enough folks here that have used it long enough for the problems they though might happen to have occurred by now. They didn't have any examples of those kind of problems happening to anyone with this transmission that I could find.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm dealing with the same thing, when the transmission is hot. I can also happen in winter after a period of highway driving 60+ mph. It can be pretty scary and embarrassing. Sometimes it doesn't do it. My SM is waiting for a related CEL. I don't think that is going to happen. I had the transmission serviced a couple months ago but that did not help.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Barefeet said:


> I'm dealing with the same thing, when the transmission is hot. I can also happen in winter after a period of highway driving 60+ mph. It can be pretty scary and embarrassing. Sometimes it doesn't do it. My SM is waiting for a related CEL. I don't think that is going to happen. I had the transmission serviced a couple months ago but that did not help.


MilTownSHO and Barefeet, do not let this go. The dealer has got to get to the bottom of this while you still have powertrain warranty. The dealer should contact GM Technical Assistance Center (TAC) and get a SPAC number assigned to your case. If they do not provide you with the SPAC number, send a PM on CruzeTalk to Chevy Customer Care. They will coordinate with the Dealer and GM.

With my VW TDI (I know, different vehicle) I had the very same thing happen with the 2009 DSG transmission at 82,000 miles. The jerk action felt like someone rear ended me when starting from a dead stop. Not consistently, but a lot of the time. Sometimes it even slipped into neutral and would not accelerate from a stop at all without a shift to Park first. 

Because the problem could not be replicated, the dealer sent me home numerous times. After the 4th visit, the service manager and I agreed to escalate with VW. The transmission was ultimately replaced (after 4 weeks at the dealer) and because it was out of powertrain warranty, VW prorated the repair, I paid 40% and they paid the rest. 

I don't know if these transmissions are even remotely similar but what IS similar is you need to stick with it and get it resolved. Whether it's simply a fluid change or something worse, what you're describing is not normal and the trans shouldn't be having these types of issues at 70-80K miles.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> MilTownSHO and Barefeet, do not let this go. The dealer has got to get to the bottom of this while you still have powertrain warranty. The dealer should contact GM Technical Assistance Center (TAC) and get a SPAC number assigned to your case. If they do not provide you with the SPAC number, send a PM on CruzeTalk to Chevy Customer Care. They will coordinate with the Dealer and GM.


Couple of things, I work for a Chevy dealer so I'm not worried about it not getting resolved. TAC was contacted and we are waiting to hear back, if the tech doesn't hear back by Wednesday we will call for a follow up.

A SPAC case is for parts that are unavailable, you won't get one for a TAC case.

I will update when we hear back from TAC.

As for the transmission, it was better for a few days while it was cooler, an occasional hard downshift but not as alarming as when I was on my trip. On Sunday when it got over 90 degrees, it was acting up again. Long delays leaving lights and a hard slam into first. Today, about 20 degrees cooler, it didn't have a problem with leaving a light, but it was downshifting very hard into 3rd and even once into 4th.

I'm guessing TAC is going to say a valve body problem or just replace the unit since not much is serviceable through GM according to SI.

It has something to do with temperature the best I can figure. Almost reminds me of a fluid concern, but once again mine is full and fresh.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

For anyone who cares, TAC made us do a drive and send them the transmission module data. We hooked up the computer and bookmarked when it acted up during the drive.

After they received the data they called two days later and said to replace the transmission.

Either way, new transmission is ordered.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> For anyone who cares, TAC made us do a drive and send them the transmission module data. We hooked up the computer and bookmarked when it acted up during the drive.
> 
> After they received the data they called two days later and said to replace the transmission.
> 
> Either way, new transmission is ordered.


Glad to hear your getting a new transmission. What fluid did you use for the change?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Glad to hear your getting a new transmission. What fluid did you use for the change?


It's not done yet, but stock fluid will be going back in.


----------



## joeaminapops (Jun 16, 2017)

MilTownSHO said:


> Was in Nashville this weekend and when I went to leave a light there would be a delay then it would slam into first. Did this during the whole trip once I got into 75 degree + weather. Got stuck in traffic on the drive back and it was so bad I was able to record the car shaking when it shifted to first with my phone.
> 
> Also noticed a long delay when shifting from reverse to drive.
> 
> ...


I had the same exact problem with the same exact symptoms. The dealer ordered a new transmission which is being installed as I write. The car has about 65K.


----------



## Vairmech (Aug 15, 2016)

Our 2011 had the same issues. It started shifting different but not anything to write home about then the wife said it wasn't shifting correctly and then we were lucky to get it to the dealer because it acted like it was in 2 gears at once until it got moving. I ended up making a few phone calls to the right people and basically got a $3,500 trans for $1500. The car was just out of powertrain warranty but only had 89,000 miles.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Shop manuals use to have a description of operation, not doing this anymore, not even a complete circuit diagram. Guess as to whether they are using power MOSFET transistors or just point contact switches, circuit shows point contact switches within the confines of the transmission.

Shows eight pressure switches that I am assuming are taking the control of the solenoid valves, don't even say what they are for. Labeled pressure switch 1, then 2, and so forth.

Gather all they can do is to replace the transmission. Also controlled by the BCM and the ECU, also a good question is what is controlling what. All they can do is to replace the transmission and hope that is the problem, still can be a BDC and/or an ECU problem with code stored in flashram.

With older electronically controlled transmission, had a description of operation, trouble shooting data, and test points. After looking at this, last two GM vehicles had a manual transmission, but you can't buy these anymore unless you get a base model.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My car sometimes seems to have a harsh downshift, it feels like a 6-5 shift but maybe a 5-4 shift. Either way passengers will sometimes ask what happened and I just tell them it's still under warranty. Problem is I can't always duplicate it


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Update since I never did one, new transmission is in and it shifts better than the day I drove it off the lot brand new.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MilTownSHO said:


> Update since I never did one, new transmission is in and it shifts better than the day I drove it off the lot brand new.


Good news. How many miles on the original trans? Covered under warranty? 

Glad you're back on the road!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Good news. How many miles on the original trans? Covered under warranty?
> 
> Glad you're back on the road!


88 thousand and some change. Yes, covered under powertrain warranty.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Trans Leak*

Took the ‘14 CTD (77,000 miles) in to check on a persistent oil leak. The oil pan and trans had a film down both sides that was difficult to trace down without having the car up on a rack. 

Got a call today (2 days later) from service manager, found leaking transmission. To my amazement they have already commenced the search for a replacement transmission. I was reassured at least twice this was no charge to me, covered under powertrain warranty. They said the Aisin (diesel) transmission is “not serviceable” so GM just sends out a new transmission. 

I did the 3x fluid service with Amsoil this summer (about 6-7K miles ago). Fluid was BLACK. The trans has been working flawlessly, no CELs or issues other than the leak. When I serviced the trans, I noticed the leaking so I wiped it clean to see if it was just spillage from careless oil changes by previous owner. 

But at the last oil change I noticed the leak had returned, with fluid blown rearward along the undercarriage. So I brought it in for a look see...and well, here we go. They’re trying to locate a trans, not sure how long it’ll be. 

Will post updates along the way.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Could you see where the leak was propagating from?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Took the ‘14 CTD (77,000 miles) in to check on a persistent oil leak. The oil pan and trans had a film down both sides that was difficult to trace down without having the car up on a rack.
> 
> Got a call today (2 days later) from service manager, found leaking transmission. To my amazement they have already commenced the search for a replacement transmission. I was reassured at least twice this was no charge to me, covered under powertrain warranty. They said the Aisin (diesel) transmission is “not serviceable” so GM just sends out a new transmission.
> 
> ...


I sure like the 5 year 100k warranty, if this were newer gm product you would be pretty upset to have to pay for replacement


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

hmm...so THATS why my Carfax showed the transmission was replaced in my car by the previous owner 20,000 miles ago.

The only thing that I find unsettling about this trans is the whole "shifts into neutral at stoplights" deal, then shifts back into drive when I let off the brake. There's no way that is a good thing for the driveline.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Could you see where the leak was propagating from?


No, I was guessing oil pan gasket or possibly the oil pressure sensor (I’ve read both issues here). But it was hard to get a good look without having the ability to put it up on a rack. 

I did notice a drop or two on the ground once in awhile, but not consistently. It definitely was an active leak while driving, oil/fluid coated the underside of the motor, trans and blown back onto emissions/exhaust parts downstream (aft) of the engine.

I really hate to touch the car, it’s been running so well. Trans has been flawless, no CELs or emissions issues. Sure hope this doesn’t open up a can o’ worms. :hope:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> No, I was guessing oil pan gasket or possibly the oil pressure sensor (I’ve read both issues here). But it was hard to get a good look without having the ability to put it up on a rack.
> 
> I did notice a drop or two on the ground once in awhile, but not consistently. It definitely was an active leak while driving, oil/fluid coated the underside of the motor, trans and blown back onto emissions/exhaust parts downstream (aft) of the engine.
> 
> I really hate to touch the car, it’s been running so well. Trans has been flawless, no CELs or emissions issues. Sure hope this doesn’t open up a can o’ worms. :hope:


I don’t think a transmission replacement is opening a can of worms. I think this makes your car more reliable for the long term. I would be ok with a new transmission. Heck just changing the fluid in this transmission is pricey


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As long as it's a new transmission, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## skanian (Jul 19, 2017)

*Transmission Problem*

I have 2014 Cruze with 105,000 KM on it, yesterday I just parked my car while changing gear from drive to park I felt something wrong, it was moving free I tried 3 times from drive to park and it got locked in park mode, I was unable to move gear stick which was stuck at park, car was moving backward and meter was also showing the reverse mode. Now I cant start my car and it doesn't show any code error. can anyone advise what is the problem here and if I should go to service center or local mechanic here in Abu Dhabi. (I never noticed before anything wrong with gear box)


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Update*

Good News, Bradley Chevrolet called, the new trans arrived today. With the short week, looks like next week before the CTD is back on the road. Hope so, driving the 1-ton dually around is tripling my fuel bill LOL.

Will keep y’all posted upon completion.


----------



## TDCruzeLady (Aug 14, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Good News, Bradley Chevrolet called, the new trans arrived today. With the short week, looks like next week before the CTD is back on the road. Hope so, driving the 1-ton dually around is tripling my fuel bill LOL.
> 
> Will keep y’all posted upon completion.


Hello Rivergoer. I just got my car back last week after getting my transmission replaced. <47K miles, in my 2014 Diesel Cruze. I had written in to the forum about the problems I was having awhile ago. It was doing a Bump, Thunk, Jump from a stop. On the suggestions of one of the people I had the Trans Fluid changed but that did not make any difference. I asked the dealer to save the fluid so I could get it analyzed. The problem could not be duplicated in the 4 times I took it in. For my Soot and regen issue, they had to replace Catalytic converter and Diesel Particulate Filter. I had the trans fluid changed at the same time. Within 30 mins of leaving the dealership the trans was acting up. I called the Service dept, told them I was heading in and got the service manager in my car for a ride. It started doing it just about as soon as we left the dealership lot. Yay, I was not making it up!. He agreed it was not normal. I finally had proof!! Of course the actual mechanic could not duplicate when he was checking it out to fix it. They opened a ticket with the factory, they had them check the fluid. In less that 1 week after changing the fluid, it had turned dark, they had kept my fluid from the change and it was also very dark and smelled burnt. They decided I needed a new transmission. It took several weeks as a replacement transmission was not available in the US, and was backlogged from Japan. They had my car from Oct 31, Trans arrived Saturday Nov 18, I got the car back on Nov 22. It is now driving beautifully.

Do you know if the dealer installs a new transmission, what kind of warranty do we have? is it that they will replace the part as lifetime parts??? and we might have to pay labor it we have trouble again?

I am seriously trying to decide it I am going to keep the car, at this point, hopefully the problems are all fixed. I will probably run out of warranty time (warranty it is good until May 2018) not the mileage. I looked at KBB and the sale/trade prices are depressing. The car definitely did not hold its value. 

TDCruzelady


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

TDCruzeLady said:


> Hello Rivergoer. I just got my car back last week after getting my transmission replaced. <47K miles, in my 2014 Diesel Cruze. I had written in to the forum about the problems I was having awhile ago. It was doing a Bump, Thunk, Jump from a stop. On the suggestions of one of the people I had the Trans Fluid changed but that did not make any difference. I asked the dealer to save the fluid so I could get it analyzed. The problem could not be duplicated in the 4 times I took it in. For my Soot and regen issue, they had to replace Catalytic converter and Diesel Particulate Filter. I had the trans fluid changed at the same time. Within 30 mins of leaving the dealership the trans was acting up. I called the Service dept, told them I was heading in and got the service manager in my car for a ride. It started doing it just about as soon as we left the dealership lot. Yay, I was not making it up!. He agreed it was not normal. I finally had proof!! Of course the actual mechanic could not duplicate when he was checking it out to fix it. They opened a ticket with the factory, they had them check the fluid. In less that 1 week after changing the fluid, it had turned dark, they had kept my fluid from the change and it was also very dark and smelled burnt. They decided I needed a new transmission. It took several weeks as a replacement transmission was not available in the US, and was backlogged from Japan. They had my car from Oct 31, Trans arrived Saturday Nov 18, I got the car back on Nov 22. It is now driving beautifully.
> 
> Do you know if the dealer installs a new transmission, what kind of warranty do we have? is it that they will replace the part as lifetime parts??? and we might have to pay labor it we have trouble again?
> 
> ...


Well the good news is you have a new transmission, hopefully it’ll last for a LOT longer than 50K. 

Out of curiousity I stopped by the dealer yesterday and the mechanic said he just finished installing my replacement Aisin transmission. However he couldn’t release it yet because after warm up and computer reset, he found the fluid level needed topping off. 

Apparently this was a result of flushing the entire trans cooling system in preparation for the new trans install. They will have more fluid delivered from Lake Havasu City today and I should have it back on the road tomorrow (approx. 3 weeks since drop-off).

Interestingly the mechanic brought up the Gen 2 diesel and suggested it might be time to consider a trade-in. With the water pump failure and now the trans issue he said the repairs could get incredibly expensive down the road after powertrain warranty expires.

I’m not ready for that yet. There are folks on this forum that have broken 200K miles without significant repair bills. I’ve got a new trans, water pump and timing belt so I figure I’m good for at least another 100k.

I believe the new trans comes with a 1 year warranty, not sure about mileage. I’ll ask when I pick it up tomorrow and post an update then.

Give it some time @TDCruzeLady, hopefully all of your Gremlins are gone and it’ll start building up some trouble-free miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TDCruzeLady said:


> Hello Rivergoer. I just got my car back last week after getting my transmission replaced. <47K miles, in my 2014 Diesel Cruze. I had written in to the forum about the problems I was having awhile ago. It was doing a Bump, Thunk, Jump from a stop. On the suggestions of one of the people I had the Trans Fluid changed but that did not make any difference. I asked the dealer to save the fluid so I could get it analyzed. The problem could not be duplicated in the 4 times I took it in. For my Soot and regen issue, they had to replace Catalytic converter and Diesel Particulate Filter. I had the trans fluid changed at the same time. Within 30 mins of leaving the dealership the trans was acting up. I called the Service dept, told them I was heading in and got the service manager in my car for a ride. It started doing it just about as soon as we left the dealership lot. Yay, I was not making it up!. He agreed it was not normal. I finally had proof!! Of course the actual mechanic could not duplicate when he was checking it out to fix it. They opened a ticket with the factory, they had them check the fluid. In less that 1 week after changing the fluid, it had turned dark, they had kept my fluid from the change and it was also very dark and smelled burnt. They decided I needed a new transmission. It took several weeks as a replacement transmission was not available in the US, and was backlogged from Japan. They had my car from Oct 31, Trans arrived Saturday Nov 18, I got the car back on Nov 22. It is now driving beautifully.
> 
> Do you know if the dealer installs a new transmission, what kind of warranty do we have? is it that they will replace the part as lifetime parts??? and we might have to pay labor it we have trouble again?
> 
> ...


The replacement transmission will be warranted for parts and labor until either the original powertrain warranty expires or 12,000 miles/12 months, whichever is longer.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Got The CTD Back*

Leaking AF40-6 Aisin out, new one in. Just have about 20 miles on it so far, running perfectly. Heading out for a 250 mile run, anticipating no issues. 

Took about 3 1/2 weeks to get the replacement trans delivered and installed. No charge, replaced free under powertrain warranty (77K miles).

Still unsure exactly what warranty I will have going forward. I believe @jblackburn is correct (1 yr/12K miles) but the dealership left a Goodwrench SRTA warranty pamphlet on my passenger seat. It states (in English, French and Spanish) the warranty is 36 Months or 50,000 miles (80,000 km). 

The pamphlet however shows pictures of 5 different GM transmissions, only 2 of which are transaxles...4T80E and 4T65-E. Those transaxles are 4-speeds. No picture or mention of the Aisin anywhere in the warranty info.

So, I asked the service manager to find out for me today. She seemed to think it was and even MORE generous 3 yrs and 100,000 miles which would be great but probably not accurate.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Sorry @obermd, re-read thread and it was you that posted the warranty info not Justin (@jblackburn). Can’t Edit Post (forum is acting wonky lately) so just updating for correction.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Service Mgr called back, said toss the pamphlet they left in the car, wrong one. She claims the new Aisin trans warranty is 36 mos/100,000 miles. Still not sure that’s accurate, certainly don’t have anything in writing. 
@MilTownSHO did they give you any warranty info when yours was done back in July?

FWIW, just completed 250 miles on the new tranny. Runs perfect. With the GM fluid installed I’ve noticed on the Scan Gauge it’s back to slightly higher trans temps (217-231F) like it was before I did the Amsoil synthetic swap. The old trans ran about 5-6 degrees cooler with the Amsoil (210-225).


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

They didn't give me anything I'm a manager of a Chevy service department, I already knew. obermd is correct, warranty is when the original powertrain warranty expires or 12,000 miles/12 months, whichever is longer.If you would have paid for the transmission, it would be 100,000 miles/3 years whichever you got to first.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification...the differing information makes sense now.


----------



## jakenkaiser (May 17, 2017)

i have a 2014 CTD with a good battery. 101k miles at this time, bought with 40k, issue has been present ever since purchase. when taking off after coming to a stop, sometimes my car takes a few seconds, then SLAMS back into gear. i have had it in and out of 3 different dealerships i dont even know how many times trying to figure out the cause, they all keep telling me they dont know whats causing it, or "thats the nature of the beast" i refuse to accept thats the way the car is supposed to be. sometimes if im on a hill at a red light in traffic, ill take my foot off the brake and the car will just drift backwards for a few seconds until finally slamming back into gear, sometimes chirping the tires. it is dangerous, because the person behind me probably sees my brake lights go off, and thinks im about to accelerate, but then my car just starts floating backwards towards them as they accelerate towards me. 


anyways, ive noticed this seems to happen more when the voltage is lower (ive heard these cars will lower voltage at times for fuel economy). my general idea was that maybe when the voltage is around 12-13v, rather than 14v+, the trans has trouble engaging back into gear because its not at the prescribed voltage. 

im not sure, this is just something ive come up with trying to figure out whats wrong with my car since CHEVROLET cant..... smh. 

ps i have had the negative cable replaced.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@jakenkaiser How many miles since last trans fluid service?


----------



## jakenkaiser (May 17, 2017)

serviced trans fluid at 60k. made no difference whatsoever


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jakenkaiser said:


> serviced trans fluid at 60k. made no difference whatsoever


Ouch, that sucks being just a tank of diesel or so past powertrain warranty. 

Mine was leaking recently (77K miles) and they just replaced the whole tranny. Chevy claims it’s not a serviceable part. 

Out of curiousity I looked the Aisin transmission up online and it’s about $2600 bucks (not counting labor). Hopefully you’re not at this point yet but I’d agree the situation is a safety concern.

Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## jakenkaiser (May 17, 2017)

this has been an ongoing issue with this since i bought this car at 40k, ive had it to multiple to dealers multiple times. i just dont really have the time to take it to the dealership (working 2 jobs) and then leave it there for weeks on end. and on top of that, the dealers tell me theyll 'see what they can figure out but it might not be under warranty' meaning they could go and dump 10 hours diag into it then tell me i gotta pay for 10 hours worth diag. so its really been a shitty situation. i would hope that since ive had such an ongoing issue with this and since the car has been in and out of the shop for this same issue with no resolve, that gm would take care of me. i guess we will see


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

My 2015 Diesel Cruze (114K miles but have an extended warranty) had a transmission or transmission controller failure Tuesday 12/31/2019 at 5:30AM on the highway. Several warning lights came on: Service Transmission, Stabilitrak Failure, and it dropped out of 6th gear. I got it pulled over and started my return back into town from my daily 110 mile one way commute at 25 mph in 2nd gear @2800rpm. 

I took it to James Wood Chevrolet in Denton, Texas was third in line at 6:45 in the morning. The Service Writer signed me in and scanned the car. The OBD said it had a transmission controller failure. well that was last Tuesday. I've called, driven by to talk with them: NOTHING other than, "Can you give us a couple more days?" 

I need my Cruze back and soon!

Today My backup vehicle, a 2005 Ford Expedition blew the A/C compressor, spit the belt out at work and is now 110 miles from the house. Last week the wife's 2013 Infiniti G37x brake light and anti-skid warning light came on. Luckily it was just a tad low on fluid which I filled and the issue stopped. I also ordered up the new pads and rotors for the car to make sure that car is fixed right. So, now I'm paying for a rental car, the Cruze, the Expedition repair, and the final few parts for the Mustang wiring.

MY 1969 Mustang with a 427 is in the garage on jackstands as I rewire all the new electrical systems in to the new harness I made for it.

So far the outlook for the 2015 Cruze diesel is bleak since I can't even get an answer on what is wrong, when it will be repaired, or how much it will cost. From what I have been reading, there is no way to service this transmission.

I sure wish there was someone to talk to or could move this process along because the rental is almost $1K / month. Two months of this and I'll give it back to the dealer I bought it from, yep, walk away from it and buy something else. James Wood in Denton, Texas hung up on me twice in all this and I was VERY, VERY polite to them.

Any Regional GM REPS here want to light them up. HAVE AT IT. This is HORRIBLE NEGLIGENT SERVICE.

Paul Woods


----------

